# 1970's M16 upper



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just picked up another M16 Upper. Looks to have been used little if at all. 
Just need a Nodak Lower to finish her off


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice now get on NFA Arms and get you a A1 or A2 lower. Last I saw them going for a complete was about 16,000 then you would really have a retro. 

Nodak I heard is the best Retro New Semi lower out there.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

These two are also built on Nodak A1 lowers
They are no forward assist 604's


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im thinking about building another one but I think Im going to start mine from the other end and buy the lower first, local shop has some Rock Rivers.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to hate the looks of poodle shooters until I saw one on a nodak retro lower. Very nice rifles.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Orlando said:


> These two are also built on Nodak A1 lowers
> They are no forward assist 604's


13 Years ago this post...LOL


----------

